# Leaving



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I haven't been active on this forum for a long time but have checked in regularly to see what is going on and have really enjoyed the exchanges of opinions and diverse experiences of Mexico. After four years working and living in Mexico D.F. We are off to pastures new in Paris and I wanted to say thank you for all the information that you provide, the debates that you have and the obvious affection that you hold for your adopted country. For us we will miss:
Above all the people
The noise in the street from capote seller, collectors of microhondas, gaz, rubbish collectors etc.
The food
Culture
Diversity of natural environment
Music (some of it)
And did I mention the people...

I wish all of you the best for the future and will keep looking in from time to time. Thanks for everything


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have fun in Paris my favorite city in the world!


----------

